# Stocking a 90G



## sbd4de3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello all, first time post here.

I have a 90 gallon reef tank that I want to do Malawi Cichlids. I like the blues/reds/yellows in the different fish and was wondering how many/what types I could put in my tank and what level of filtration should I get in terms of GPH? I have a filstar can filter and an old HOB AquaClear for a 100g. I'm also going to go with undergravel/sand powerhead with pvc pipe to move water around at the base of the tank. I like the Eco-Complete Substrate and will be going with the black and sand mix. Any advice/input would be greatly appreciated!

Great forum, thanks for the reading!

Steve


----------



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

Get a squid. Squids are cool.


----------



## sbd4de3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha, yes, squids are cool, don't think I'll be getting one where I live, only fish related stores here are Petco/Petsmart...


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Stay away from artarus, kenyis, bumblebees and demosanis due to their extreme aggression. As for filtration I would recommend a turn over rate of at least 7, 10 being preferred seeing as how African cichlids are really messy. When stocking try to buy all of your fish in a relatively short period of time so that you don't end up with just a couple of fish that rule the tank. In a tank that big your gonna need a lot of cichlids, anywhere from 25 to 50 in order to keep the aggression down. As for decoration
Texas Holey rock is the best way to go but being that your tank is so large it would probably be to expensive. What I would recommend doing is going to your local hardware store pickck up a lot of slate rock and stack it in the tank in order to make a lot of little caves. Hope all goes well


----------

